# Synapse experts: Will a 2013 seatpost clamp (KP229) work with a 2012 frame?



## shipspeed (Apr 20, 2008)

Question for the Cannondale Synapse experts: will a 2013 seatpost clamp (KP229) work with a 2012 frame?

The 2009-2012 frames came with the KP095 seatpost clamp to support the aero seatpost. In 2013, Cannondale switched to a round seatpost. I'd prefer to run a round seatpost in my 2012 frame.

Here's an image:


----------



## shipspeed (Apr 20, 2008)

*Looks like the answer is "no"*

According to the good folks at CannondaleExperts.com, the answer is no:



> No, unfortunately the [2012] seat tube is different and converting [to a round post] it is not possible.


----------

